# Amazon Prime Video - A Craftsman's Legacy



## PeterT (Sep 19, 2020)

If you have Prime, there is kind of a neat video series (circa 2015). I liked all the metalworking episodes but there is probably a little something for everyone (despite the host being kind of a modern Bob Vila, lol, but whatever).


----------



## GlenG (Sep 19, 2020)

I'll have to take a look, thanks for the post.


----------



## trlvn (Sep 19, 2020)

The PBS station just over the border in Buffalo was (is?) playing this series.  There are at least four seasons.  Found the web site:

http://www.craftsmanslegacy.com

I've enjoyed a number of episodes.  Sometimes it can leave you wanting more, though.  An episode runs about 22 minutes and that is barely enough time to scratch the surface on the skill and experience of some of his guests.  The clockmaker, for instance.

Craig
(The PVR is recording these for me whenever one comes up that I haven't seen.)


----------

